# Freddie Di Tomasso



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Has anyone heard the new Anglo-Italian singer Freddie De Tomasso. He sang Cassio in the last Otello at Covent Garden. He has a new album out on 16th April and there are a couple of tracks available on Amazon. From what I’ve heard he sounds pretty good but I’ll reserve judgement until I’ve heard him more fully.

Can someone sort the thread title to say De and not Di please?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Just a bump. I’m curious as to whether or not anyone has heard, or even heard of, him.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I've just realised that I heard him as Cassio in *Otello* at the ROH shortly before lockdown, and he definitely made an impression in what is after all quite a small role. He's only 25 and the voice is already quite large.

I've listened to a couple of Neopolitan songs on Spotify, which seem to be all that's available so far. He can hold his head high in some good company. It will be interesting to see how his career develops.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I am duly impressed.
I need to hear more.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I've just realised that I heard him as Cassio in *Otello* at the ROH shortly before lockdown, and he definitely made an impression in what is after all quite a small role. He's only 25 and the voice is already quite large.
> 
> I've listened to a couple of Neopolitan songs on Spotify, which seem to be all that's available so far. He can hold his head high in some good company. It will be interesting to see how his career develops.


The full album was released today. It's on Amazon Music so I imagine it may well be on other streaming services.


----------

